# Ummmm....canned Goods



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been know to eat leftovers a little past their shelf life but...

Potential Gastro-Intestinal Distress

Wouldn't a nice card and a gold watch have been a little more appropriate?

Reverie


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Tempting,

But no


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Food poisoning gets him before the 51st.

What are people thinking


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No Way In Heck
That is asking for trouble

Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Nick,
I hope you are not planning on bringing something like that to the pot luck at the spring rally.









Leon


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Mmmmmmm, YUMMY!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll bet the gel-like stuff (like on spam) surrounding the chicken was the best part 50 years later.........


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

In boot camp in 1980 I remember eating c-rations packaged in 1949. They weren't the tastiest things on God's Green Earth but they did the job.

Reverie


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Why go to all that trouble when you can get indigestion through the window at KFC?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There is pride and then there is stupidity.

Guess which one he falls under?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> In boot camp in 1980 I remember eating c-rations packaged in 1949. They weren't the tastiest things on God's Green Earth but they did the job.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]80532[/snapback]​


I remember a few occasions in my military career we had nothing but the old C rats to eat (that was in the day before these new-fangled MRE's). I swear they were Civil War vintage. I remember the Beanie Weinies were gray. Still smelled and tasted OK; just looked a little unappetizing. I obviously survived.

Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

When it comes to food, I'm a 54-year old chicken to eat that kind of stuff.









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'll bet the gel-like stuff (like on spam)


BTW, tidefan, the "new" spam has done away with the gel stuff. Just plain ol' good eatin' *meat *now!

Spam is my favorite lunchmeat!









Mark


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

How can it be 100% real spam with out the gel?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

tidefan said:


> How can it be 100% real spam with out the gel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it slide out of the can without the gel?

Reverie


----------

